
Show HN: Programming Hub – Code learning made fun - nigel_crasto
I am new to this community and happy to be here.<p>I am the maker of an app called Programming Hub that makes it easy for beginners to start learning programming languages. It is also useful to practice programming and brush up skills to become interview ready. I have seen a lot of people looking for kickstarts on learning different programming languages or wanting to prepare for coding interviews. This app is my attempt to solve this problem.<p>The app has been recognised by Google as -<p>Google Play&#x27;s Editor&#x27;s Choice<p>Google&#x27;s &quot;Best of the Best&quot; of 2017<p>Recently, we have revamped our app and I am looking for feedback.<p>Android app link - <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.freeit.java" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.freeit.jav...</a><p>iOS app link - <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;programming-hub&#x2F;id1049691226" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;programming-hub&#x2F;id1049691226</a><p>Thanks.
======
skilled
In the description on the app store, it says, "You will learn to code like an
expert.".

I'm finding that hard to believe. In fact, I find it extremely hard to believe
that you can do any decent coding using your mobile keyboard, not to mention
at an expert level.

Further, the way that the actual application works is so cleverly hidden
behind marketing jargon that I almost want to applaud you for the effort to
make it so.

I could be wrong... right? I'll be damned if this is not an attempt to make
some quick cash with false promises.

~~~
nigel_crasto
No false promises. Of course an app cannot make you code like an expert.

We've worked really hard on building the app and tried our best to ensure that
the app user gets the best out of their smartphone. We started this app to
help aspiring coders to learn programming languages even when they are
travelling and they do not have their PCs/Laptops.

